# Need help with Halloween/horror themed bedroom



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

My dad and I are finishing are basement, and I’ll be building a new bedroom down there. However, I’m absolutely stumped as to how I should do up the room. I want it to show my naturally Halloween/horror-loving personality, as well as work as a retreat from the rigors of daily life. I’m trying to keep from painting the walls a really dark color, cause it’s a basement, it’s already dark. But if anyone could toss any ideas my way, it would VERY helpful. Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Ebay and Etsy both have wonderful halloween art and posters that my wife and I have decorated our home with. Also search "Disney Haunted Mansion" on Ebay to see the artwork pertaining to that attraction. What would really set the mood in that room will be the lighting. Try to find and old "spooky" candelabra fixture to use as your main light fixture, and use a dimmer switch with flame candleabra bulbs-hopefully with the bulb that actually have the "flicker flame". Then you can dim the bulbs when you feel that Halloween mood coming on and brighten them up when you want to read or do work.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

You could go with a mausoleum theme. Faux paint job on the walls, black and white photos of cemeteries, etc. or go more for a crypt look with sconces.
There's some great haunted mansion wallpaper out there.
I always thought a Hammer themed boudoir would be nice


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Light grey walls go with anything, and are not as dark as black. Have your parents put any limit on how far you can go with it?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I never had my own room when I was younger, so now I'm expressing my youth and my love for Halloween by displaying items I love in my bedroom. My daughter is 17 yrs old and she has more of an adult room than me. LOL....but I don't care I love my room! Anyway I thought I would display some pictures to give you some ideas. I think if you have shelving than you can display items in an organized matter. I also painted black paint to look like it is dripping down my wall. I just thought it looked cool so I went with the idea. Good Luck with your bedroom and post pictures when you finish it. 
Here are my pics:


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks JoiseyGall! I like the assortment of film posters and the masks. I'll definetly post pictures here once the room is finished.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Not sure how old you are, but the one thing I would do differently than Joisey, if you are under 21, would be to leave the beer out of the picture..lol. I did my Halloween office/spare room in the block wall type of scene setters. Then I put all my favorite masks around the room along with some of the other stuff I really liked. The scene setters are easy to hang and easy to change out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I LOVE that your parents are letting you do your room the way you want, that is very cool. I really like the idea of the shelving like Joisey has used to display masks and other Halloween/horror related items. I really like sickNtwisted's suggestion of the black and white pics of cemeteries. I just may be using that suggestion myself as I am looking around at all the bare walls in this home office that I have yet to figure out what to do with. As far as wall color, since it is a basement stay away from the dark. Save the dark color for your accent pieces like shelving or poster/picture frames or whatever. I really love the color I used in this home office room of mine which was called "Manor Stone". It's a somewhat light brown with a gray tint to it.









Good luck with the room!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd look at something like "Young Frankenstein" for scenes and decor, there are plenty of textures and decorating ideas there for any extreme or level of pleasure.
Just keep in mind that while decorations and cobwebs are nice, this is something you and your family (pets included) have to live with and in.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

My room is a slimer green with dark wood/black furniture. 
There are lots of "Halloween" colors other than black and gray like orange, monster green, purples, etc.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd say go with a darker gray or fluorescent green if you want it to go with a lot of decor. To go crazy with it, maybe you can make the walls look like something out of Dead Space >D Walls that look like dead flesh or the like would be perfect for a good horror room.


----------

